# Jointing across the grain



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Is it OK to joint ACROSS the grain? I'm doing an end grain cutting board and after cutting the strips from the first glue up, some are cupped. They are too long to run through the jointer regularly...


----------



## Woodyhoots (Mar 21, 2016)

If you mean what I think you mean, I wouldn't. A stop block and a hand plane would be the best way to go. when glueing boards together try to alternate the end grain, as in one boards end grains is crown side up then the next is crown side down, should help with cupping.


----------

